# Haunted walks/ houses



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

How many people are doing walks or haunted houses? The place I help out t has been open the past 2 weekends and has done well for this area! We call it Hells Corner where the creatures of the night come alive. I am usually the actor who walks people through the woods telling a story at each section. What us your job in our haunt? Our haunt is a tractor ride that takes about 5 min. and then the walk which is about 20-25 min....depending on if there is another groupThe one bad thing in our haunt is that they overuse the chainsaw, it becomes aggravating to me. To sum it up its all fun.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm doing haunted house, using my driveway and part of garage, still in building stage.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I work a haunted corn maze and last night was our first night. Unfortunately some of our normal people are not helping us this year and some of the "kids" that are helping are getting a little to carried away with jumping out at people from between the corn. Thankfully we only have one chainsaw at it is at the end of the maze. Like yours, ours has a hay ride out to the maze and the maze itself takes 25-30 mins to walk it.


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

We run a professional haunted house, but not commercial. We have 4 main sectoins and takes anywhere from 20-30 mins to walk through. It is alot of fun and we get tons of good reveiws and comments from the patrons who come through. Plus.....no chainsaws!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Since we live out in the middle of nowhere we host a big Halloween event each year at our home. We have a haunted house with a registration sheet and then a Carnevil with all sorts of carnival games. Our guests sign up for the haunt and then go enjoy the carnival until their turn comes up.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

General public friendly graveyard in the center island of my circular (oblong?) driveway. Age restrictive walkthrough down my gated sideyard to backyard to detached garage, exiting into a wide service alley adjacent to house. 

Trick or Treating handouts on Halloween night. I will run the walkthrough on Halloween Eve (mostly open to coworkers) and Halloween night.


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

*haunted house*

we do one in our front yard. i use 3/4 cpvc pipes and make arches then wrap it all in black plastic. gets a lot of turns and nooks. people start coming around a couple of weeks prior to get a peek a lot of fun..


----------

